

Punctuation - Why does the multi-paragraph quotation rule exist? - ximeng
http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/96608/why-does-the-multi-paragraph-quotation-rule-exist

======
ximeng
First answer is very stylish.

------
est
If punctuation rules were invented by programmers, \" everywhere.

